# Emirates to Barcelona



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is going to happen soon? I have heard rumours and friends who came here over the weekend say it is on the route map in the inflight magazine.

Can't find any mention of it on the Emirates website.

Ta


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I love Barcelona but won't fly there on emirates, not even if they paid me.

Hideous company who rip off their employees and treat them like ****...


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I love Barcelona but won't fly there on emirates, not even if they paid me.
> 
> Hideous company who rip off their employees and treat them like ****...


what do u mean?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I say it any plainer?


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

May be so, but to be able to get a direct flight to where my wife and kids are living instead of having to spend an extra day at the start and finish of my holiday in transit via paris or athens would be good for me.

Is there anyone who can contribute in a meaningful way?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cadas said:


> Does anyone know if this is going to happen soon? I have heard rumours and friends who came here over the weekend say it is on the route map in the inflight magazine.
> 
> Can't find any mention of it on the Emirates website.
> 
> Ta



If it isn't on the Emirates website then it is not a current route. If you want to find out if the company will be adding it, then I suggest you call them directly and ask, although they tend not to give much advance notice of things like that.

-


----------

